# Getting down to the wire...



## Mark Denega (Oct 26, 2005)

The last few weeks have been hectic, and the next few will be even moreso. I'm trying to get everything in order as far as my applications go. I met with my guidance counselor today, and he seems to think that NYU is a reach school for me. I was somewhat offended when he made this statement, as I thought I deserved a little more credit than that. Anyway, is Tisch really that competitive? Is it "easier" to get into Tisch than the other schools at NYU? This is what my credentials look like so far:

GPA: 95
SAT: verbal-590  math-720
Portfolio: Will be compiled of my short "Stakeout on Cranberry" from the studentfilms.com contest and a 2 min. 30 sec short that I have recently completed.
Essay: not yet completed, but I'm writing about a rather unique subject

What are my chances of getting in? Anyone else applying to NYU?


----------



## funkbomb (Oct 26, 2005)

NYU is sort of a reach school for anybody. Most $35,000/yr institutes are. Don't be offended, he was just giving you the facts. 

I really don't have an answer for you, but I do hope you get in. I sort of get weary of all the kids who want to get into the film industry and think they'll make it big, but you're not big-headed and NYU has a pretty damn good post-grad hiring rate, something like 98%. Of course that doesn't say anything about the quality of the jobs being offered...


----------



## titaniumdoughnut (Oct 26, 2005)

Your SATs are only a tiny bit weak - my 1390 (590 m, 800 v) was around average I think - but not the end of the world... the GPA sounds fine. 

Your demo reel is good (I've seen crappy demo reels get people in, so I think they can kind of see talent where it is no matter what. Yours is not crappy.) Just write a good essay and a kick ass dramatic writing sample for the Tisch portfolio and cross your fingers.

Never limit your chances by assuming you won't succeed. I doubted I'd get in here because of the selectiveness of the film department which everyone talks about, but I applied for the heck of it. I was more sure I'd get into Harvard, and I made it only half way there. 

Good luck!


----------



## Evan Kubota (Oct 26, 2005)

The reality is, they have far more applicants than slots. GPA and SAT scores are important, but even with all the "qualifications" there's an element of chance involved almost by default.

I didn't apply to NYU, but I did apply to Princeton, Duke, and Yale... my SAT was a 1530 composite and I had a high GPA (something like 3.95 unweighted... I forget). I didn't get in, but then again, I didn't put a lot of effort into the applications either. I'm certain that they readily accepted many with lower scores and worse grades due to a variety of factors.


----------

